# Topics > Robotics > Self-destruction of robots >  Suicidal robots from bb15, Linz, Austria

## Airicist

bb15, Linz, Austria

----------


## Airicist

Suicidal robots
December 5, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Suicidal robots 2
January 8, 2014




> The annual suicidal robots challenge at bb15.

----------

